# can a dog eat neck bones?



## larrieuxa (Feb 6, 2015)

I found a package of them and i am wondering if they are safe to let him keep until fully eaten or if they are something i need to take away before he eats the bone part. He is a 90 lb labrador.

Edit: pork neck bones i mean


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

They might be too small for a lab, causing him to swallow them whole. They're fine for little dogs.

On edit: I just saw that you meant pork neck bones! No, I wouldn't feed them.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Chicken & turkey necks are consumable; I am not sure on pork.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Mollie, 42lbs can eat neck bones. They are a great work out for the teeth. I only give her whole necks though, not ones that have np een cut as they have really sharp edges. Very bone heavy.


----------



## armanege (Mar 23, 2015)

Well yes eating neck bones for dogs is quite difficult if their teeth is not well.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I wouldn't give any that you find in stores that have been cut. They are usually odd shaped cuts which can cause some problems. Also, they tend to be a little on the small side and can be swallowed whole to easy. Whole uncut necks are fine, but hard to find.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I am another who would stay away from anything other than whole pork necks. Same goes for lamb, goat, calf, etc. I have sliced myself on mechanically cut bones before so they aren't something I will feed to a dog. 

My youngest is 60 lbs and, because he is hairless, doesn't have a full set of teeth. He eats necks just fine. They are wonderful for keeping a dog occupied and they are awesome teeth cleaners.


----------

